
Stimulus 1.0: A modest JavaScript framework for the HTML you already have - khy
https://m.signalvnoise.com/stimulus-1-0-a-modest-javascript-framework-for-the-html-you-already-have-f04307009130
======
whitepoplar
Very cool! How does Stimulus compare to something like Unpoly?:
[https://unpoly.com/](https://unpoly.com/)

------
brennanbl
It seems good, but I'm afraid the ruby community always ends up having their
"own" version/ecosystem of javascript :/

------
pbreit
How does this compare to Vue?

~~~
jaredcwhite
This is a much simpler proposition than Vue. If you want a cleaner, more
modern take on the "sprinkle jQuery on HTML for some dynamic behavior" style
approach, Stimulus is a fantastic option. However, if you want the DOM to
simply be a "render destination" and prefer to use Javascript to handle data,
state, and behavior entirely (using a component-based architecture and JSON
data from APIs), then Vue (or React, etc.) is still the way to go.

My belief is the vast majority of web apps that are Basecamp-like (essentially
tools that let you edit stuff and post stuff in document-type contexts) will
greatly benefit from the simple, straightforward approach that Stimulus
provides. I'm already using it on a new Rails 5.1 project, and I'm absolutely
loving it. (And this is coming from someone who's quite a fan of Vue and have
used it on projects as well.)

